# Corpsman Veteran



## fucnsupa (Feb 26, 2010)

I recently got out of the military against my wishes you can say, the short story version. But now I have been craving the pride of naval medicien type of work and dont know where to begin in the civilian world?

so any advice or comment anyone who has been though this might be happy to let me know.... thank you


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 26, 2010)

If you were dc'd with honorable you may have some luck with some law enforcement agencies tactical units or you may have some luck with uscg reserve unit, which is a hard thing for me to say as I am a Navy man.  If your dc was other than honorable, I have no idea what you can do, good luck either way


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 26, 2010)

Was your discharge honorable or some other reason such as medical? Do you have a VA disability?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2010)

let me just stop you right now *if* you were a dishonorable discharge.  People are gonna freak out on you.


----------

